# Pantalla TV a led Gigante.



## Carretero (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola a todos,
Queria compartir con vosotros mis quebraderos de cabeza sobre mi tema, no se para vosotros pero a mi me esta resultando muy complicado. Acabo de entrar en una empresa que se dedica a construir pantallas led enormes, como ingeniero recien titulao me han pedido que haga el diseño de los modulos (partes de la pantalla) para tener diseños propios.
suelen venir en configuraciones de 16x32 (leds) o multiplos, y la señal recibida viene a través de un escaner y un hub que introduce la señal en serie.

mi problema es que no entiendo esa señal, ni puedo encontrar informacion...
por los diferentes pins llega informacion de los leds por colores (RD1,RD2,...,GD1,GD2,.. BD1...) el numero de pines asignados a cada color depende de la proporcion de leds de cada color en el modulo, normalmente mas rojos.

si alguien me puede aportar algo... 
pero entiendo que es un tema muy especifico


----------



## huevoneitor (Abr 7, 2010)

hola que tal carretero, bueno mira investige tu caso y encontre uno que otro esquema por ahi que espero y ojala te puedan servir para tu proyecto ok...

P.D

fue un gran honor ayudarte

"mucha suerte"


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

carretero: Puedes mandar fotos del modulo a ver que descubrimos ?. Saludos


----------



## Wilkok (Oct 13, 2010)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro y de apoco estoy tratando de incursionar en el tema de las pantallas de led. 
Soy estudiante de ing. Electrónica y como un proyecto personal decidí incursionar con esto. Revisando de la A a la Z en la web encontré una pagina increíble!! Donde esta casi todo cocinado para el prototipo de un modulo junto con su interfaz Ethernet. 
Dejo aca el link: http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/tutorial_info.php?tutorials_id=44
Mi pregunta es..si alguien sabe o conoce que dimensiones máximas se le podría dar a esa pantalla (quiero decir la de ese proyecto), en un lugar dice que el tamaño máximo estará sujeto al máximo envio de paquetes, pero mucho no entendí…
Y cual es la forma de apliarla en el caso que se puedan conectar diversos modulos
Espero que alguien me pueda dar una mano….!
Gracias


----------



## Yang (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno he leido de casualidad este tema, primero el titulo deberia ser Pantalla Led Gigante o Pantalla TV Led Gigante, segundo el tema de matrices led es muy conocido y entretenido  explicare como va todo.

Existen tres colores aditivos rojo-verde-azul (rva) o red-green-blue (rgb) en su combinación logran el resto de colores si usas 8bits para cada color usarias 24bits para este sistema de 3 colores, tambien existe el de 4 CMYK pero no se usa supongo porque no hay led que genere luz negra jajaja en colores aditivos el blanco es la presencia y negro la ausencia de luz, aparte ahi muchos mas arreglos pero el rgb es el mas utilizado (rgb con iluminación de fondo para mejorar la nitidez), lo que te entiendo Carretero es que te han mandado a hacer modulos de diversos tamaños 16x32 y multiplos como dices 16*32 es igual a la proporcion 4x8 o 2x4, los televisores iniciaron con la proporcion 4x3 y actualmente se usa más la 16x9 es decir 16 de ancho x 9 de alto (visión panorámica) si posees un monitor por ejemplo 1024x768 esta es proporcion 4x3 multiplicado x 256, 256 es 2 a la 8 ya sabes que en el mundo binario de bytes no telecomunicaciones se agrupa en octetos, dices que tienes entradas (RD1,RD2,...,GD1,GD2,.. BD1...) supongo que la primera letra significa el color, la 2da 'D' de dato y la 3ra sera el numero de led.

La logica para un letrero led es sencilla.
tienes los datos, los trasmites y los muestras (no importa como llegaron lo datos) esto condicionara tu circuito, tu programa, y tu número maximo a trasmitir, por los datos se suelen usar fotogramas o cuadros, si decides estandarizar son 24 fotogramas por segundo para que el ojo humano no note la diferencia, esto se debe a que el ojo humano muestrea a 50hz puedes aumentar el número de cuadros para aumentar los detalles al momento de reproducir imagenes en movimiento, ya que para movimiento linear, angular el ojo cuenta con otro valor de percepción que los del cine dominan.

Estos datos se trasmiten en forma pwm de forma serial y es trasmitida de forma paralelo mediante latches a los leds, para dar ejemplo si tienes un led y tienes 1/24 para dominar su aparicion en encendido puedes subdividir este tiempo en 256 y determinar la duracion de su encendido por pwm asi con todos los leds de los 3 colores de cada punto en la fila, porque en un letrero se prende fila por fila si tienes mas filas se usa mas latches porque el tiempo de apagado de cada fila seria mayor a mayor numero de filas.
más información http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs

Esas matrices gigantes suelen ser modulos ampliables y controlados divididamente, si iras a diseñar para un empresa no uses latches usa un cpld de los baratos programalo tú mismo a la logica que uses para que sirva de latches.

@ Wilkok
Yo veo que ese modulo es de solo 64puntos RGB, y si esta condicionado por la velocidad de trasmision de datos, si vas experimentando con matrices te daras cuenta que no puedes trasmitir datos a muchos leds en serie... porque al llegar a un tiempo ya debes estar trasmitiendo a la 2da fila, sino quedaria entrecortado si posees un trasmisor de alta velocidad y latches de alta velocidad tambien no habria problema en ampliar al tamaño que desees. 

Saludos


----------



## Wilkok (Oct 16, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Yang! muy completa y con dedicacion...ahora llendo un poco mas a lo que es la pantalla en si, vos mencionas que ese proyecto no se puede ampliar, conoces o tenes informacion de algo que me sirva para lo que necesito?, si solo es cuestion de programacion no hay problema, lo que me gustaria resolver es como manejar la parte de la distribucion de las matrices rgb. Quiero decir, que es lo que llega a la matriz, y como conectarlas para armar algo con relacion de espectro 16:9. 
Otra pregunta, yo entro con un cable de ethernet de la pc a la interfaz (pc-->interfaze-->'divisor'--->modulos), ese paso que lo llamo 'divisor', electronicamente como lo podria manejar. Mas que nada ese divisor lo que hace es enviar al modulo solo lo que tiene q reproducir, es asi?, que tipologia de coneccionado hay entre las matrices?, soy nuevo en esto
Suerte yang!!


----------



## Yang (Oct 22, 2010)

Wilkok dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Yang! muy completa y con dedicacion...ahora llendo un poco mas a lo que es la pantalla en si, vos mencionas que ese proyecto no se puede ampliar, conoces o tenes informacion de algo que me sirva para lo que necesito?, si solo es cuestion de programacion no hay problema, lo que me gustaria resolver es como manejar la parte de la distribucion de las matrices rgb. Quiero decir, que es lo que llega a la matriz, y como conectarlas para armar algo con relacion de espectro 16:9.
> Otra pregunta, yo entro con un cable de ethernet de la pc a la interfaz (pc-->interfaze-->'divisor'--->modulos), ese paso que lo llamo 'divisor', electronicamente como lo podria manejar. Mas que nada ese divisor lo que hace es enviar al modulo solo lo que tiene q reproducir, es asi?, que tipologia de coneccionado hay entre las matrices?, soy nuevo en esto
> Suerte yang!!



Lo que llega a las matrices o a los módulos esclavos (SLAVE) o repetidores son un byte por punto, este byte representa la intensidad de color a encender si tenemos un b'11111111' o d'255'  representaria que se encienda durante todo el periodo de tiempo, pero si tenemos un b'01111111' d'127' esto representaria que se encienda la mitad de tiempo representando en un tiempo mas largo una tonalidad mas clara para el punto como un dimmer, si tu subdivision del tiempo es 1byte, 256 divisiones, si posees 64puntos monocromo deberas enviar 64bytes si posees 64puntos tricolor "RGB" deberas enviar 192bytes (64 rojos, 64 verdes y 64 azules.) entonces tendras 256*256*256 combinaciones o colores que es igual a 16 777 216.

No dije que sea no ampliable, dije que es de 64puntos RGB, si lees la pagina dice que es un modulo de 64leds RGB, es decir 192 leds.

Este proyecto libre permite controlar modulos SLAVE de 64leds RGB mediante un modulo MASTER con conexion Ethernet de manera sencilla.



> Introducción
> 
> El nuevo color del LED los controladores de la matriz de SparkFun Electronics proporcionará una forma divertida de control de 8 x 8 colores (RGB) matrices de LED. Conexión directa a un cátodo común RGB de 8 x 8 matriz de LED, controlador de la "mochila" proporciona una sencilla interfaz de serie para el LED. Esto elimina los dolores de cabeza de conmutación de *192 LEDs discretos dentro y fuera. *
> 
> ...



Luego explica que su ampliación se daría solo modificando los 3 pines para la conexión serie: pin de clock, pin de dato y pin de selección de matriz.
los pines de clock y dato son los mismos para cada matriz 8x8, pero los pin de selección de matriz no se comparten (son enabled se cada matriz ) he ahi un problema... si posees 10 matrices de 8x8 interconectadas necesitas 2 pines de serial + 10 por todas las matrices y aunque dicen que ese modulo Ethernet tiene muchas E/S Entradas y Salidas se acabaran, si vas a hacer un proyecto parecido mejor crea tu propio modulo repetidor que controle cada  matriz RGB 8x8 con asignación de dirección  una de 16bits suficiente no? 65536 direcciones o matrices 8x8 eso es lo que creo que le falto al proyecto y creo que con esto respondí tu 2da pregunta.



> La ampliación del Sistema de
> 
> Adición de la Matriz de controladores LED más
> 
> ...



No se el tamaño máximo de paquetes TCP, pero si como funcionan, la información se subdivide
y envia en partes con cabeceras estas llegan al destino y se ordenan armando la información cabe destacar que los paquetes perdidos se vuelven a enviar, en UDP los paquetes llegan y se muestran como llegan y los perdidos no se reenvian.

te recomiendo que controles primero una matriz 5x7 monocroma y te hagas tu programa de texto estático monocromo (1bit por punto) y luego hagas tonalidades (1byte por punto).


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 17, 2010)

aca les djos algunos integrados para controlar rgb si tienen algun proyecto completo de este tipo de pantallas para poder ver imagenes por favor compartan.. me intereza para ayudar a un colega 

http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/4910
http://www.st.com/internet/analog/class/1537.jsp
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/families/logic_signal_switch/led_vfd_drivers/stp24dp05.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/14714.pdf

una pagina simpatica para ver como es la composicion del color mediante rgb
http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html


----------



## pablo andres (Sep 20, 2011)

bueno loco yo keria azer algo como esto 
ud pueden ayudarme


----------

